
Ask HN: What is my Job Title? - Geenirvana
This might seem like an strange question but how do I know what my job title is?<p>My job role is so diverse I struggle categorizing it under a name.<p>Basically, I started doing I.T Desktop Support but I soon outgrown this and started volunteering to be involved in some of the more interesting tasks.<p>My un-official job title is a Systems Developer but I never applied for this, it was sort just given to me over time.<p>My typical day to day tasks are:<p>System Administration
 - Replace servers, Manage Active Directory, keep uptime, back up etc - Just typical sysadmin type work<p>Networking 
 - Set up networks, configure switches&#x2F;routers, cisco type stuff<p>Programming
 - I have developed several be-spoke applications that the company now depends on<p>Cable Management
 - Lay Cat5 cables across the building<p>Support
 - Provide desktop support (but this has recently beed pushed to a new starter)<p>Software Deployment
 - Introduce new software to the company and integrate it into the company systems<p>Process Improvement
 - Identify a process that can be automated&#x2F;improved and build necessary tools to do this<p>SQL Server&#x2F;SSRS
 - Write TSQL to use for SSRS<p>A typical Jack of all Trades Master of none situation.<p>I really enjoy my job and I am in a fortunate position where I can go into work, look around the business - find something to improve and offer a proposal to work on it. It&#x27;s rare I have management inteference and if things start to slow down, I ask around the business for anything that can be automated.<p>I have been with the company for 20 years, and it&#x27;s been the only place I have worked for but due to my circumstances I must re-consider my future there.
Because I have been trapped inside a pidgeon hole - I don&#x27;t know what it&#x27;s like elsewhere - but from looking around what jobs are available it looks they are speficially target one of my fields.<p>I have come across the term DevOps and I am not sure if this is what I do.
======
jlgaddis
Sounds like a pretty textbook definition of "Network Administrator" [0]
(which, despite the name, includes things like server administration) to me.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_administrator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_administrator)

------
maze-le
>> I have been trapped inside a pidgeon hole - I don't know what it's like
elsewhere

Good thing for you that you recognized it. I've also been trapped for a long
time in a role that I don't like anymore. Took me a while to find that out.
Feelings like this can become a main problem in your personal psychological
health, and an obstacle to your own productivity and drive.

>> I have come across the term DevOps

I think the term is quite suited to your description.

------
piano
Yup, that's devops.

